# نماذج لتصاريح العمل في أماكن العمل الخطرة



## موسى شراحيلي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

إلى الأخوه أعضاء المنتدى ، أمل منكم تزويدي بنماذج لتصاريح العمل في الأماكن الخطرة مثل :​1 - الأماكن المغلقة والمحصورة .
2- الأماكن المرتفعة ( سطوح العمل التي يزيد إرتفاعها عن 3 متر ) 
3- أماكن الغازات الخطرة (مثل الكلور )
4-العمل في منطقة تحتوى على حامض الكبريتيك.​وأيضا نماذج لتصاريح العمل للمقاولين من الخارج الذي يقومون بأعمال كهربائية أو ميكانيكية أوإي أعمال أخرى في المنشأة .​ 
وأي نماذج يمكن الإستفادة منها .​ 
ولكم تحياتي ،،،​


----------



## علي الحميد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

الأخ موسى شراحيلي

كيف حالك .. افتقدناك بعد كورس الخبر 

عموماً سأجمع لك بعض تصاريح العمل المتوفرة ولكن هناك نقطة يجب التنبه لها وهي أنك لن تجد نموذج يناسبك 100% بل يجب أن تجمع من هذه النماذج جميع الأفكار وتصوغها بما يناسب موقع العمل لديك من حيث هيكل الإداراة وطريقة توزيع العمل في التشغيل والصيانة والأخطار الموجودة في الموقع ... الخ

وبالتالي فإن نسخ أن تصريح عمل بدون مراجعته ستكون عواقبه وخيمة جداً... 

سأبحث الليلة عن ما لدي وأضعه هنا إن شاء الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ننتظر منك التصاريح أخي علي المميز دائماً


----------



## علي الحميد (1 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

أخونا الغالي مهندس غسان شهادتك وسام على صدورنا نسأل الله أن نكون نستحقها...

بخصوص تصاريح العمل .. حقيقة وجدت بعض النماذج ولكن لم أفضل وضعها منفردة فأردت أن ارفق ذلك بشرح مكونات التصريح لأنه إذا عرفت المكونات سهل تصميم تصريح العمل.. 

أولاً : ماهو تصريح العمل 

عبارة عن ورقة (وثيقة) يصدرها قسم التشغيل (غالباً) لأي قسم من أجل تنفيذ عمل معين على معدة معينة. هذه الوثيقة تثبت للشخص الذي يعمل على المعدة أن هذه المعدة تم عزلها تماما بحيث لا يتعرض لخطر تشغيلها بالخطأ. 

ثانياً: أنواع التصاريح

أشهر أنواع التصاريح هو : 
1- العمل على البارد Cold Work : كل عمل لا يتضمن حرارة ناتجة مثل فك البراغي تعبئة الكيماويات الصيانة العامة للمعدات. 
2- العمل على الساخن Hot Work : كل عمل يتضمن حرارة ناتجة مثل اللحام والقص والتسخين. 
3- العمل في المناطق المحصورة Confined space: كل عمل يتضمن الدخول إلى منطقة محدودة المخارج والمداخل وقد تشكل خطراً في نقص الأكسجين أو في وجود غازات سامة. مثل الخزانات عموماً وخاصة خزانات الوقود والكيماويات وكذلك المكثفات condensers . 
4- العمل على الضغط العالي High Voltage : وهو خاص بالعمل على الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية ذات الضغط العالي (1000 فولت فأكثر) مثل القواطع والمفاتيح والمحولات. مع وجود هذا النوع فإن النوعين الأولين البارد والحار يرمز لهما بأنهما تصاريح ميكانيكية .

ثالثاً: ما هي محتويات التصريح
مجرد معرفة محتويات التصريح نعرف أنه بالإمكان أن نصمم تصاريحنا الخاصة بدون البحث نماذج جاهزة قد لا توجد على النت. 



·له رقم محدد غير متكرر
·مدة تصريح العمل (عادة لا يتجاوز يوم واحد أو وردية واحدة)
·اسم المصدر
·اسم المستلم
·العمل الذي سيتم من خلال هذا التصريح
·موقع العمل (يجب أن يكون محدد بوضوح)
·المعدات التي سيتم العمل عليها أو التي تتعلق بالعمل.
·خطوات العزل والإيقاف بشكل دقيق (تحديد الصمامات / القواطع التي يتم العزل من خلالها).
·تحديد طريقة المراقبة والمتابعة للعمل (مثل فحص الغازات – وجود رجل إطفاء – مفتش السلامة)
·الاحتياطات الإضافية (لتحديد مخاطر قد لا تكون لها علاقة بالعمل الأساسي مثل وجود حشرات سامة أو أن العمل سيتم في منطقة نائية)
 خطوات إنشاء تصريح عمل
1-الإصدار. 
2-الاستلام.
3-إعادة المعدات للعمل (الإخلاء).
4-التمديد (حسب حاجة العمل) أو الإلغاء.


من واقع الكلام السابق نستطيع أن نجيب أسئلة الأخ موسى: 

لا يوجد نماذج تصاريح عمل مخصصة للأماكن المرتفعة أو أماكن الغازات الخطرةأو التي تحتوى على حامض الكبريتيك، بل معظم هذه التصاريح تدخل إما ضمن المناطق المحصورة أو ضمن تصريح العمل البارد مع الأخذ بالاعتبار أن أي تصريح عمل يمكن إعادة تصميمه ليركز على أخطار معينة مع الاحتياطات الخاصة بها.

بخصوص الأماكن المرتفعة إن كانت سقالة فهناك نماذج لفحص السقالات يمكن وضعها كملاحظة في تصريح العمل على البارد بأنه يتطلب تعبئة هذا النموذج لإعتبار التصريح صالحاً خلال فترة العمل ويكون مرفقاً مع تصريح العمل.

ملاحظات أخيرة:

1- أفضل أن لا يكون التصريح مكوناً من صفحتين حتى لا تفقد أحدهما في زحمة العمل.

2- يجب مراعاة لغة العاملين بالموقع إذا كانوا لا يجيدون اللغة الانجليزية

3- مهما كانت جودة التصريح فلا قيمة له إن لم يتبع العاملين نظام التصاريح بشكل دقيق.

المرفقات:

http://ifile.it/13pnrw2


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي علي
أبدعت
ووفيت الموضوع حقه


----------



## موسى شراحيلي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ / علي السبيعي 

الحمد لله أنا في أتم صحة وعافيه ،
وأتمنى من الله أن تكون كذلك . 
لقد أطلعت على النماذج ، وسوف أجمع منها مايفيدني في مجال العمل .
ولك منى الشكر الجزيل على هذا المجهود الرائع يآ مهندس / علي السبيعي .


ولك خالص تحياتي وتقديري ,,,​


----------



## sayed00 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

هلا اخى على

دائما مبدع و سباق الى الخير


كونا فى نفس المجال و حسب ما اعتقد انك تعمل فى مجال الطاقة (الكهرباء و الماء) و انا كذلك و هناك قوانين صارمة للعمل على معدات الكهرباء و خصوصا الضغط العالى كما ذكرت اعلى من 1000 فولت

و تصاريح العمل احد هذه القوانين

ممكن نبذة عن مرحل تقييم والموافقة على الاشخاص العاملين فى الكهرباء (المتعاملين بتصاريح العمل)


اكون شاكر


تحياتى


----------



## علي الحميد (2 نوفمبر 2009)

موسى شراحيلي قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الأخ / علي السبيعي
> 
> ...



حياك الله وبياك .. ارسلت لك ايميل .. لا تتاخر بالرد...


----------



## علي الحميد (2 نوفمبر 2009)

sayed00 قال:


> هلا اخى على
> 
> دائما مبدع و سباق الى الخير
> 
> ...



أخي سيد .. حقيقة إن شركتنا كانت عدة شركات + دائرة حكومية .. وتم دمج هذه الشركات لتكون شركة واحد ولذلك فالنظام لدينا لا يزال تحت التوحيد (لازالت كل شركة تعمل حسب نظامها القديم فيما يخص تصاريح العمل وأنظمته) وحالياً يجري وضع اللمسات الأخيرة على النظام الموحد ولم أطلع عليه ولم يتم اعتماده والأمر بتطبيقه وبالتالي لا أستطيع الإفادة بشيء بخصوصه... وتقبل تحياتي..


----------



## sayed00 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور مهندس على على التوضيح و اتمنى لكم التوفيق فى النظام الجديد


----------



## Samy Holah (7 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## محمدطلحة (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع ونريد المزيد من خبراتك


----------



## مهندس احمد زكى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safety113 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*Ptw*

3ptw
crane
confined space
general wp


----------



## safety113 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*Another 3 ptw*

With job safety analysiss to confined space
this from our project in syria


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 ديسمبر 2009)

نماذج ممتازة
ننتظر المزيد
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (20 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور ومكاقصرت


----------



## raafat73 (22 فبراير 2011)

ان تصريح العمل هو الخطوة الاساسية فى العمل حيث هو نوع من الاجراءات المسبقة للحد من أو منع المخاطر بشرط اتباع كافة اجراءات السلامة المحددة به. وهناك نوعان من التصاريح الاساسية هما:
-بارد.
-ساخن.
ويمكن ان ترفق بأى منهما تصاريح عمل تكميلية حسب طبيعة العمل وتشمل:
-دخول اماكن أو أوعية محصورة.
-حفر.
-تصوير بالأشعة.
-عزل مصادر الطاقة.
بالاضافة انه يمكن ارفاق وثائق أخرى مثل خطة رفع واجتماع السلامة التحضيرى وتحليل المخاطر حسب خطورة العمل.


----------



## nael alkhamise (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*Can you re upload it again please*

I would be grateful if somebody can re upload this thread (work permits) 
thanks a lot


----------



## khaled hazzaa (25 يوليو 2012)

اشكركم شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الهام والمفيد جداااااااااااااا


----------



## sunrise86 (9 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيكم...


----------



## وليد زهران (23 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

